# مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*من منا لم يشاهد فيلم ديزني الكرتوني الشهير Tom & Jarry *​ 
*ومن منا لم يشده هذا الفيلم ، *
*حتى اننا *​ 
*ومع كبر سننا لو شاهدناه على شاشة التلفزيون لانسجمنا معه .*​ 
*ومن منا لا يعرف قصة الصراع الدائر بينهما على كل شيء وفي كل مكان*​ 
*وللعلم فقد صنفت بعض الدراسات أفلام الكرتون كأعظم اختراع في القرن العشرين*​ 
*على العموم ارغب استطلاع رأيكم*​ 
*وموقفكم من المتصارعين في ذلك الفيلم*​ 
*ومع أيهما تتعاطف*​ 
*فهل تتعاطف مع (القطوة) Tom ؟ *​ 
*أم الفأرة Jerry؟*​ 
*وماسبب تعاطفك مع احدهما ؟ *​ 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

اتعاطف مع القط طبعا لأنه رغم كبر حجمه وقوته ألا ينقصه دهاء الفأر المبدع فى مقالبه


----------



## sant felopateer (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

*توم اكيد لان توم كل حلقة يخسر و يفضل زى المنهزم يا عينى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

هههههههههههههههههه
موضوع لذيذ 
بس علشان انا بحب توم وجيرى هتعاطف مع الاتنين 
علشان ميزعلوش منى :smil13:


----------



## ماريان مرمر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

jerry طبعا هو الضعيف موضوع جامد موت


----------



## Tabitha (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

ايه السؤال الغريب ده يا بيتر ...........
الاجابة من غير تفكير *Jerry * طبعا ههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

*:t33:بصراحه انا حاسه التعاطف لوحده مش كفايه اتبرع ولو بجنيه:t33:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

ههههههههههههههههه
على رايك يا ماروووووو

بس اعتقد انا بتعاطف مع الفاااااااار
اصله حرام صغيوور ومهما عمل
مش بيقدر على المفرتى القط الكبيييييييييير
بس شوف الفار العسووووووول
بيرجع ويعمل اى طريقه ويصالحه


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

الحقيقة اتعاطف مع توم

لانه مسكين وعايز يتعشي بجيري ايه المشكلة ( الطبيعة بتقول كدا الكبير يا كل الصغير :t33: )

وبعدين كل شوية توم ينضرب ويتشوي ويتسلخ ويتقطع ويتكسر الحقيقة بتحصله حاجات غير ادمية بالمرة من جيري

علشان كدا بالطبع اتعاطف مع توم هههه

شكرا يا بيتر علي الموضوع المميز


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

اتعاطف مع القط لانة غلبان


----------



## kera (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

اكيد اكيد

اتعاطف مع توم

لانة بيتبهدل كتييييييير

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mena2222 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

*انا اتعاطف مع jerry 

علشان هوا اللى صغير 

الموضوع حلو اوى 

شكرا لتعب محبتك *


----------



## BITAR (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

*شكرا لجميع المشاركين*​


----------



## Ramzi (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

انا مع البسة tom
نفسها توكل الفارJerry من 50 سنة و مش قادرة


----------



## BITAR (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*



Ramzi قال:


> انا مع البسة tom
> نفسها توكل الفارJerry من 50 سنة و مش قادرة


*بالمناسبه مش هتقدر*
*علشان المخرج عايز كدة*
*هههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## gift (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

مع جيري لا اعرف السبب


----------



## BITAR (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*



gift قال:


> مع جيري لا اعرف السبب


*لازم السبب*
*علشان *
*اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب*​


----------



## veansea (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتعاطف مع المخرج نفسه مش مع الاتنين 
عشان هو اللى تعب فى اخراجه
ومع المونتج لانه دفع


----------



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*



veansea قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اتعاطف مع المخرج نفسه مش مع الاتنين
> عشان هو اللى تعب فى اخراجه
> ومع المونتج لانه دفع


*متغيرش الموضوع*
*وخشى فى الموضوع*
*احنا بنعمل استفتاء*
*توم ولا جيرى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

*كدة *
*تقريبا متساوين فى*
* التعاطف*
*وطبعا التعاطف لوحدة مينفعش*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## girl of my lord (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*

جيرررررررررري
طبعاااااا لانه بيدافع عن نفسه


----------



## BITAR (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مع من تتعاطف  Tom & Jerry*



dolly قال:


> جيرررررررررري
> طبعاااااا لانه بيدافع عن نفسه


*تقصد مغلوب على امرة*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## yousteka (9 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه

انا بحب توم وجيري

بس بحب جيري اكتر 

عشان هو اللي مش باين من الارض

مرسي يابيتر

موضوع لذيذ جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا .................​.....








​


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> 
> انا بحب توم وجيري​
> بس بحب جيري اكتر ​
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا yousteka*
​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


*شكرا لوقا عادل*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا مع جيرى صغنتت كدة وعسول 

وعليه شوية مقالب 
تهلك من الضحك 

وعلى فكرة انا مش بفوت حلقة منه حتى لما بقى عندى 20 سنة ​*


----------



## dark_angel (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا اتعاطف مع جيرى لانى بكره القطط جدا جدا*​


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا مع جيرى صغنتت كدة وعسول ​*
> 
> _*وعليه شوية مقالب *_
> _*تهلك من الضحك *_​
> ...


*ههههههههه*
*طبعا معروف ان هذه الحلقات لكل الاعمار*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكراengy_love_jesus*
​


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *انا اتعاطف مع جيرى لانى بكره القطط جدا جدا*​


* هههههههههههههه*
*كل القطط*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا dark_angel*​


----------



## noname (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ana b7eb jerry aweeeeeeeeeee we bamoot feh


----------



## aymanfree (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بحب جيرى جدا علشان معروف فى كل الافلام بالزكاااااااااااااء


----------



## amjad-ri (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*مع  توم​*


----------



## جيلان (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*مع توم طبعا*
*ده بيتبهدل بهدلة سودة والتانى سوسة 
وفى دراسة اتعملت بتقول كل واحد منهم بيدل على ايه
بس هيقوقولى هنا بلاش سياسة :smil16:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاتنين بيعجبونى الفار بالرغم من صغر حجمه زكى جدا والقط الكبير بيقع فى كل المصايب الى بيعملها الفار
وحبه يتصالحوا وتلاقيهم قلبوا فجاءه دى حلاوتهم
انا بتعاطف مع الاتنين​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مع توم طبعا*
> *ده بيتبهدل بهدلة سودة والتانى سوسة
> وفى دراسة اتعملت بتقول كل واحد منهم بيدل على ايه
> بس هيقوقولى هنا بلاش سياسة :smil16:*



انا عارفه تقصدى ايه يا بت يا جيلى بس بلاش الكلام فى السيايه لحسن تتمسكى ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2008)

noname قال:


> ana b7eb jerry aweeeeeeeeeee we bamoot feh


* هههههههههههه*
*جيرى الصراحه يتحب*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا noname*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مع توم يعنى بياخد شوية مقالب جيرى صغير بس جبار قادر ومفترى​


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2008)

aymanfree قال:


> انا بحب جيرى جدا علشان معروف فى كل الافلام بالزكاااااااااااااء


* هههههههههههههههه*
*شكل جيرى *
*واكل الجو*
* من توم*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا aymanfree*​


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *مع توم​*


* حقك*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكراamjad-ri *​


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مع توم طبعا*
> *ده بيتبهدل بهدلة سودة والتانى سوسة *
> *وفى دراسة اتعملت بتقول كل واحد منهم بيدل على ايه*
> *بس هيقوقولى هنا بلاش سياسة :smil16:*


*هههههههههههههه*
*بلاش سياسه*
*غير*
*سياسه الوفاق*
*وطبعا مش موجوده*
*لا *
*فى*
* توم*
* ولا*
* جيرى*
*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا جيلان*​


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> الاتنين بيعجبونى الفار بالرغم من صغر حجمه زكى جدا والقط الكبير بيقع فى كل المصايب الى بيعملها الفار​
> وحبه يتصالحوا وتلاقيهم قلبوا فجاءه دى حلاوتهم
> 
> انا بتعاطف مع الاتنين​


*محايده*
*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا swety koky girl*
​


----------



## BITAR (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> انا مع توم يعنى بياخد شوية مقالب جيرى صغير بس جبار قادر ومفترى​


*ههههههههههه*
*خلينا مع الغلابه*
*المغلوب على امرهم*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا ميرنا*​


----------

